# Dating Williams Cranks



## filmonger (Feb 1, 2018)

Great website for lightweights.... Interesting dating & ID for Williams Cranks / Chainrings

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/williams_identification.html


----------



## wrongway (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm going to have to remember this. I think somewhere in my piles I have a Williams Crank set. Interesting!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for posting this @filmonger, just bought a 1936 set to go on my James 'Arrow Ace' tandem project. Now I can look up which model I have.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2018)

This is my set of SC31's......


 

 

 
Black painted, 1936.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 6, 2018)

Year of MFG codes....

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/williamsdating.html

*Williams Component Dating *
Many of Williams components are stamped with a letter code which denotes the year of manufacture as listed below. In the table the year is followed by the letter code. This can help to identify the date of a machine if you are confident that it is original equipment.  Sturmey Archer of course also date stamped many of their hubs.

1912/13-A .... 14-B 15-C 16-D 17-E 18/19-E  20-F
21-G 22-H 23-I 24-J 25-K 26-L 27-M
28-N 29-O 30-P 31-S 32-T 33-U 34-W
35-X 36-Y 37-Z 38-AA 39-AB 40-AC 41-AD
42-AE 43-AF 44-AG 45-AH 46-AI 47-AJ 48-AK
49-AL 50-AM 51-AN 52-AP 53-AS 54-AT 55-AU
56-AW 57-AX 58-AY 59-AZ 60-ZA 61-ZB 62-ZC
63-ZD 64-ZE 65-ZF 66-ZG 67-ZH 68-ZI 69-ZJ
70-ZK 71-ZL 72-ZM 73-ZN 74-ZP 75-ZS 76-ZT
77-ZU 78-ZW 79-ZX 1980-ZY    

To identify your chainset see A guide to Williams crank and chainring identification by Steve Griffith


----------



## filmonger (Feb 6, 2018)

From this Great Website..... http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/williamsdating.html

For example - this Williams chainring that is for sale from 66TigerCat has a dating code of 1946 based on the AI





All products are either marked E.B.W. with the sword trademark in the middle and/or stamped Williams (on cranks).  The latter is etched very lightly into chrome surface only.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 6, 2018)

The Veteran Cycle Library is a fantastic resource. Below you will find the link to the Williams information from that site.

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org....action=asearch&searchtext=W&tpage=14&items=16

The 1937 Cat.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 6, 2018)

1937 Williams Cat. continued...


----------



## filmonger (Feb 6, 2018)

1937 Williams Cat. continued...


----------

